# Advice on Chilean juice buckets



## brottman (Apr 18, 2015)

I just picked up 4 buckets of Chilean juice (mostly red varietals). I will be going on a trip tomorrow and won't be home for 4 days. Should I pitch the yeast and just let it go without daily stirrings, or should I sulphite it and wait to pitch when I get back? I don't have any way to refrigerate 4 buckets.

Also, should I just let it ferment with the yeast that comes in the bucket, or should I add my own? Will adding my own kill the yeast in the buckets?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## geek (Apr 18, 2015)

If they're not pre-inoculated and depending on the temp of the juice I'd go ahead and pitch yeast now. No reason to wait, the yeast will start action within 24 hours (sometimes longer) anyway.


----------



## brottman (Apr 18, 2015)

The instruction's say it is preinocculated. Will pitching my yeast kill what's in it? I have no idea which yeast is in each bucket.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 18, 2015)

brottman said:


> The instruction's say it is preinocculated. Will pitching my yeast kill what's in it? I have no idea which yeast is in each bucket.



Well, I think it depends on the competitive factor of the unknown yeast vs. that of the one you pitch. So, no way to tell, really.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 18, 2015)

I use the juice buckets almost exclusively. They all have come pre-inoculated and prepared. They will be cold when you get them. Allow them to warm to room temp. then open and stir them up. Just put the lids on loose. I've never had an issue with the pre-inoculated yeasts. You may add your own type if you want to enhance or change the finish profile. Be sure to have some protection in case there might be a bubble-over. You could also take a quart or two out before stirring. They will go on their merry way to becoming wine while you are gone. Don't forget SG readings. If you do not open the bucket before you leave, there will likely be a mess when you get back. Have a good trip!


----------



## brottman (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Here are the 4 buckets I got:

Barbera
Pitit Syrah
Zinfandel
Chardonnay

Would any of these be good with a blackberry addition? I bought a whole bunch of seedless blackberry jam cause it was on sale.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 18, 2015)

I can see either of the reds benefitting.. P.Syrah is noted for being somewhat lacking in distinct flavors


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2015)

Besides what has been said, most likely the yeast that was added is lavlin 1118


----------



## geek (Apr 18, 2015)

She is saying that 1118 is what most companies use when they pre-inoculate.
If your buckets are pre-inoculated then you should not use/pitch any other yeast.
Bring buckets to a good room temp, in the 70s, and stir well. It will take off soon, if it is not already fermenting.


----------



## geek (Apr 18, 2015)

EC1118 is mostly used because it is a proven "horse power" and typically you don't see a stuck fermentation when using it, it has a high alcohol tolerance.


----------



## geek (Apr 18, 2015)

This is in general.

Other properties of this strain:

https://www.fulkersonwinery.com/usr/Media/Yeast Media/Lalvin EC1118_Yeast.pdf

Don't over think it, just make sure it is pre-inoculated, and if it is then again bring to room temp and stir well, leave in its bucket open (cover with something like a towel so no debris falls in....I ferment in open bucket and place the lid half way on top, this works for me).
And have some fermaid-k to feed it.


----------



## brottman (Aug 1, 2015)

Resurrecting my old thread because I finally emailed them to ask about yeast in the buckets. For anyone wanting to know, these buckets (L'uva Bella) are pre-inoculated with Lalvin K1V-1116 for the reds and Lalvin EC-1118 for the whites.


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry brottman, I didn't realized you were talking about buckets from Luva Bella's. There are a handful of us who could have told you right off that they were inoculated. Luva Bella's is a great place to get your buckets from. I have never had a problem with any I received from them and customer service is very good. They are always very helpful.


----------



## brottman (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Julie. I don't know how others feel about this, but I feel a little disappointed that they already come with a very generic yeast in them. To me, it's sort of taking away my artistic expression and they don't feel quite like they were "my" work in the end wine. Almost like a kit! What do you think?


----------

